# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  مساعده متطلبات الفيزا

## madreed

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الفيزا الكترون الي يصدرها البنك
من خلالها اقدر اشتري بالنت وادفع قيمته عن طريق البطاقه

ولكن

كيف اقدر اطلع لي وحده

للعلم محتاجنها واجد

مو عشان اشتري شي

بس انا مقدم على اختبار وتسديد رسومه عن طريق الفيزا

ساعدوني الله يجازيكم الخير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اخي الكريم 
اعذرني لا استطيع مساعدتك لقلة خبرتي في هذا المجال

كل ما استطيع فعله هو نقل مووضوعك لمكان مناسب اكثر

وهو منتدى المشاكل والحلول

----------


## madreed

شكرا
ولكن انتظر المساعده

قبل رمضان ياناس

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اعتقد انك ممكن تسأل البنك الي فيه حسابك 

وهم راح يفيدوك اكثر

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عزيزي الكريم .. 

لأنك من اسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

سوف اقوم بتسديد عنك ..

ارسل ليي كل التفاصيل عبر الاتصال بنا ..

للاتفاق معك .. في التفاصيل ..

كل المودة

----------


## madreed

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> عزيزي الكريم .. 
> 
> لأنك من اسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..
> 
> سوف اقوم بتسديد عنك ..
> 
> ارسل ليي كل التفاصيل عبر الاتصال بنا ..
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

اشكرك اخي المشرف

وانا ارسلت التفاصيل

والله يقدم الي فيه الخير

----------


## madreed

تم بعون الله وبركه اهل البيت عليهم السلام
حل مشكله الفيزا
اشكرك اخوي المشرف
بس مشكلتي انحلت من بعد ضائقه اسف مشكلتك معاي
والله لا يحرمنا منك ويكثر من امثالك

----------

